# Marilyn Manson and the talking dead



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Did anyone catch Talking Dead last night with Marilyn Manson? I know he's a strange dude but was he huffing gas before the show? Most of his comments made no sense or were so off topic its like he was on his own talk show (in his head). I found myself fast forwarding until he stopped talking.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't see the show, but I'm not surprised. Which is a shame really, because I've heard him talk when he's not being all Marilyn Manson and he's actually quite intelligent. He was speaking on things like gun control, the first amendment and censorship. I was impressed with his facts and his speaking style. But I think to appeal to his fan base, he likes to come off like a space case.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree Ive heard him speak in the past in character and out and he is very intelligent but it was like he was drunk or something, the host was a bit of jerk to him as well.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I caught pieces and parts of it. He seemed like he was medicated. I've seen him in and out of character, as well, and he usually sounds intelligent. I'll admit I am a fan, but he sounded off last night.


----------



## BugFreak (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't watch Talking Dead in case it gives plot lines or upcoming events away but Howard Stern played some clips from it today and wow did Manson sound bad. I agree, he kept going off topic of a question directly asked him to weird theories. It did seem like he knew the characters and show though.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

He was way off base on pretty much everything but was complimentary of the show. I am a fan of MM so I was disappointed. He threw the entire show off since hen wasn't cohesive. I dunno what was going on with that


----------

